# FET transfer Friday - need some positive stories!!



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi ladies 

Just starting my first FET cycle after 1st ivf cycle was cancelled in March dye to ohss. 

All booked in for our first transfer on Friday - feeling very apprehensive. 

Biggest worry right now is we only had one embryo and it's really all or nothing! 

Would love to hear any one has had experience of successful thawing and successful FET with one embryo! 

My biggest fear is that we don't get to transfer if our embryo doesn't survive the thaw - trying to keep everything crossed xx


----------



## MissV (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Rainbowstace

I just wanted to wish you well for Friday.
I'm afraid my circumstances were different to yours. We had to freeze due to ohss, and then we had success with FET. We did have more than one embryo, but just think, your strong little embie has made it this far, who is to say if you had another 2 that this little fella wouldn't be the strongest one anyway?

I am crossing everything for your thaw, stay positive.  

MissV
X


----------



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks MissV - fingers crossed in 14 hours I will know either way! I'm confident our little embryo is a fighter 😃 xxx 

Guess it's like anything on this roller coaster - what you would give for some certainty 

🌈😃🌈


----------



## MissV (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm crossing everything for good news. I hope you sleep tonight!
 
X


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Good luck rainbow. I had a fet on 5th march and am now 14 weeks pregnant. We had five frozen embies but we only thawed and transferred one so it can work. xxx


----------



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh wow Evan this is brilliant congrats!!! In less than twelve hours I'll know if we are having transfer xx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi rainbowstace
I'm in exactly the same positions as you. I think my transfer will be next week. I'm so apprehensive about the thaw of our one embie, especially due to the fact that our clinic doesn't use vitrification so 60-70% thaw rate as opposed to 90-95%. Just have to


----------



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks again ladies for all positive advice xx 

Thaw went perfect our little snow baby survived! Transfer went well I'm officially PUPO 

Maxi - I know exactly how you feel I burst into tears when embryologist rang this morning just from sheer relief I will keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh rainbow that is such a great news. Was thinking of you all day. Best of luck. Try to keep busy and positive during the 2ww.


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Congrats rainbowstace. That's good news and gives me hope.  Take it easy now xxx


----------



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks lovelies I'm very much resting now and staying positive it's such a surreal feeling xxx


----------

